# Microtec or Bestsub



## boulbul (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello,

I am new to the forum and to this business... I would like to ask your advice about buying in wholesale sublimation products (mugs, slates....) as well as heat transfer presses from either microtec or bestsub...

Has anyone bough from either of this 2 companies?

Also, their prices seem to a bit expensive with regards to flex film...can anyone please advice if there are any good suppliers with a good price in china (guangzhou province) for this....and what price should I expect for a large quantity of standard flex 50cmx25m & 80microns?

I have that I have asked the question correctly.

Thanks in advance.

boulbul


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

boulbul said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new to the forum and to this business... I would like to ask your advice about buying in wholesale sublimation products (mugs, slates....) as well as heat transfer presses from either microtec or bestsub...
> 
> ...


Watch out for Microtec, Olga will tell you whatever you want to hear but the product will not match what she sells you. Be careful, they do not do refunds or exchanges on equipment. I have bunch of their junk we bought early on that never worked.


----------



## boulbul (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you for your advice....This is so helpfull.....do you know of any other supplier there that I can trust.....How about Bestsub? anyone got any experience with? Are they as good as they say they are?

Thank you guys


----------



## cutebud (Aug 13, 2012)

This is Olga from Microtec. For Mr. Patrick Kelleher's complain, we feel very sorry that we couldn't completely meet his requests. Please allow me to provide more detailed information. 

Firstly, I want to say, Microtec is a good reputation and responsible heat press company. I don't want to put any shame on my company because of my faulty, if there is any. 

Secondly, Mr.Patrick Kelleher did buy one 3D Vacuum Machine on 30th AUG. Before sending the machine to him in the middle of SEP. I confirmed with him the American Plug with catalog include photos; He confirmed it with "American 220V with the "Triangle Plug" " without sending the picture. Both he and I didn't noticed the plug problem. I sent the machine with our American Plug to him. When he got the 3D machine around 20th SEP. He complained the PLUG is wrong and sent the picture of Plug he needed. 

After talking with my manager, we agreed to send him one PLUG he requested at our cost. However, it was during China National holiday -- 7 days holiday. We explained to him and asked whether he can wait. However, Mr.Patrick Kelleher didn't accept the new plug, but asked us to pay USD375.00 to make up his loose. It's almost equal to the cost of one 3D Vacuum Machine, which we couldn't accept.

Till now we still would like to talk with Mr.Patrick Kelleher and solve his problems if there is any. 

We'd like to provide the good after-service to all customers who buy our machines.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

cutebud said:


> Till now we still would like to talk with Mr.Patrick Kelleher and solve his problems if there is any.


Olga, I do not like dealing with this stuff in forums, its unprofessional and messy. I'm just trying to save someone else from having to deal with that I am dealing with.

I've been waiting for a refund since late September. The machine has never worked. Keep it to email and keep it professional Olga.


----------



## PWMora (Nov 20, 2013)

I would like to know as well any feedback regarding Bestsub. I cannot find any user reviews.
I am also new to the forum, and this is the only thread regarding microtec and bestsub.

Thank you


----------



## ZZhirts (Jun 27, 2013)

Stay away from Microtec! 

I have spent 3 months! to receive my heat press and it was badly damaged.


----------

